# Man vaccinated 10 times in a single day



## Deleted member 568892 (Dec 13, 2021)

His arm must be more magnetic than a fucking Magnezone.

Source https://www.huffpost.com/entry/new-zealand-man-vaccine-10-times_n_61b68829e4b089ee1c3603e0


----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 16, 2021)

First this Thread sounds funny,but....

Austria is still on the "Broken Record" with that "Vaccinate Thing"...

So please,my vaccinated Experts and Friends,tell me the Logic about this

3 Stiches in 10 Months.
(If you are "lucky" and got the "correct" Vaccine,you can proceed,otherwise...back to the Start.....)


(Our Austrian Chancellor Nehammer said this today):
The last and/or Third Stich for the Booster until December 2021.
Next Stich in January 2022 against Omicron with "*new* (untested ?)/better" Vaccine.
Next Stich in May/June for the Summer "Wave" 2022.

Next Stich in September 2022 for.....


My Question please ?

Is really someone still believing,that the Vaccination "works" ?


----------



## zxr750j (Dec 16, 2021)

I do. Vaccinating helped to conquer many terrible diseases, hopefully covid becomes one of them.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 16, 2021)

zxr750j said:


> I do. Vaccinating helped to conquer many terrible diseases, hopefully covid becomes one of them.


And for the "Logical" Part of the Question please ?


----------



## zxr750j (Dec 16, 2021)

Alexander1970 said:


> And for the "Logical" Part of the Question please ?


Ehhhh


----------



## appleburger (Dec 16, 2021)

Alexander1970 said:


> First this Thread sounds funny,but....
> 
> Austria is still on the "Broken Record" with that "Vaccinate Thing"...
> 
> ...


Try Googling how vaccines work first before making stupid-ass assumptions like this.  I'd love to sit you in a room of doctors making these same statements and watching you squirm.

Variants for an airborne virus will require new vaccinations.  This particular virus spreads very quickly, making it more deadly, since it reaches people more efficiently than any other virus, currently.  Vaccinations are *proven *to be effective in preventing the spread, which is the best strategy at mitigating COVID we currently have.  Wearing masks works, too.

I'm not going to bother looping you in to more details you should already know.  Take some responsibility and educate yourself before picking a fight with people that have actually bothered to do their homework.

Also, maybe take this to a site where discussing medical science is attuned to the people on the site.  This is a video game site, for Christ's sake.  Tired of seeing you guys pop up everywhere on these threads.


----------



## subcon959 (Dec 16, 2021)

This was inevitable. I was only asked for photo ID on 1 occasion when I went for my shots, the other 2 times they only asked for a reference number and my date of birth. I wouldn't be surprised if it's happening in other countries and they just don't know yet.


----------



## SG854 (Dec 16, 2021)

This is how Magneto was created

Wolverine got Adamantium and Magneto got Covid shots


----------



## AmandaRose (Dec 16, 2021)

appleburger said:


> Try Googling how vaccines work first before making stupid-ass assumptions like this.  I'd love to sit you in a room of doctors making these same statements and watching you squirm.
> 
> Variants for an airborne virus will require new vaccinations.  This particular virus spreads very quickly, making it more deadly, since it reaches people more efficiently than any other virus, currently.  Vaccinations are *proven *to be effective in preventing the spread, which is the best strategy at mitigating COVID we currently have.  Wearing masks works, too.
> 
> ...


First of all Alexander is not picking a fight with anyone  he is asking a genuine question. He is also one of  the nicest people on the site and most members here will agree with me on that and he is also one of the most intelligent. He has done his research and came to his own decisions regarding covid. Do I agree with his refusal to get the vaccine well no I don't but he is a grown man and can make his own decisions without the need for input from me or anyone else.

As for your claim about this being a video game site then should nobody talk about Politics or Music or Film or Books ect as we have fourms for all of the above.

If you are sick of seeing people in certain threads then don't read the threads. You have zero right to tell people not to post in them.


----------



## appleburger (Dec 16, 2021)

AmandaRose said:


> First of all Alexander is not picking a fight with anyone  he is asking a genuine question. He is also one of  the nicest people on the site and most members here will agree with me on that and he is also one of the most intelligent. He has done his research and came to his own decisions regarding covid. Do I agree with his refusal to get the vaccine well no I don't but he is a grown man and can make his own decisions without the need for input from me or anyone else.
> 
> As for your claim about this being a video game site then should nobody talk about Politics or Music or Film or Books ect as we have fourms for all of the above.
> 
> If you are sick of seeing people in certain threads then don't read the threads. You have zero right to tell people not to post in them.


Nah, I disagree.  I'm sure he's a nice person, don't get me wrong - but opening with "explain this to me my vaccine experts" and following that up with ignorance is 100% adding fuel to the fire.  Do you really think he knows better than the entire medical community?  Do we all have the wool pulled over our eyes?  No.  I don't think so.  And it's so freaking easy to look this stuff up.

This goes beyond politics, music and film.  I'm saying it doesn't belong here because a consequence of people ignorantly battling folks that are vaccinating or wearing masks to *help prevent the spread of a virus during a pandemic* is incredibly irresponsible and has real world consequences.  

I don't feel an ounce of guilt for telling people on here to stop ignorantly fighting something they clearly know nothing about.  I have every right to tell them to take this elsewhere.  

I think you're wrong on this, sorry.


----------



## Psionic Roshambo (Dec 16, 2021)

In my opinion, and this is just my opinion this "vaccine" isn't a vaccine at all. That being said yes get it, I got mine and a bunch of others at the time (just started the hep A and B ones so that's a thing) 

again my opinion is that this vaccine is more of a therapy that IF you do get it, and yes even with the vaccine you can still get it... You probably will do better at fighting it off. The CDC is currently asking people even with the vaccine to continue masks and social distancing because you can still get it and spread it... So really the vaccine is just for your own protection if you get it (probably will at some point) 

Everyone should get the shots and continue social distancing and masks and stay safe. 

On a side note, I feel like this whole mess is going to get a lot worse before it gets better. This thing is mutating very quickly... I just hope we don't end up with a black plague or Spanish flu version.


----------



## AmandaRose (Dec 16, 2021)

appleburger said:


> Nah, I disagree.  I'm sure he's a nice person, don't get me wrong - but opening with "explain this to me my vaccine experts" and following that up with ignorance is 100% adding fuel to the fire.  Do you really think he knows better than the entire medical community?  Do we all have the wool pulled over our eyes?  No.  I don't think so.  And it's so freaking easy to look this stuff up.
> 
> This goes beyond politics, music and film.  I'm saying it doesn't belong here because a consequence of people ignorantly battling folks that are vaccinating or wearing masks to *help prevent the spread of a virus during a pandemic* is incredibly irresponsible and has real world consequences.
> 
> ...


The whole point of a forum is for people to ask questions and to get answers from others. It is also for having friendly debate and at times people will not agree with the decisions of others. When it comes to covid Alexander really has done a shit load of research into it. Like I said do I agree with the outcome that Alex has came to no but that his his choice and he has his reasons for his choices which I am sure if you were just nice to him and asked him politely why he would tell you.


----------



## AncientBoi (Dec 16, 2021)

well.. I've been injected quite a bit in my life time, an... Oh wait... wrong kind of injection. Scratch this entry.


----------



## appleburger (Dec 16, 2021)

AmandaRose said:


> The whole point of a forum is for people to ask questions and to get answers from others. It is also for having friendly debate and at times people will not agree with the decisions of others. When it comes to covid Alexander really has done a shit load of research into it. Like I said do I agree with the outcome that Alex has came to no but that his his choice and he has his reasons for his choices which I am sure if you were just nice to him and asked him politely why he would tell you.


I'm aware of the function of a forum.  That doesn't detract from the fact that the conversations ignorance leads to in this scenario are genuinely dangerous.  This isn't a video game, guys. 

"It's a forum tho" is *not* a get out of jail free card from all conversation.  Hate speech would fall into the category of "take this elsewhere please" as well.  Thankfully we all at least don't have to deal with that on this site.

This isn't about a disagreement.  This is not up for debate.  Vaccinations and the best strategy we currently have is determined by research in the medical field.  That is something Alexander is *clearly* not prepared to combat - and if he wants to try I'd recommend going to a medical forum such as this one: https://www.scienceforums.net/forum/22-medical-science/

At least there you'll be talking to people that have actually put real research into this and will be able to have some discourse.  GBAtemp simply is not the place to discuss something like this where misinformation is literally killing people.  I'm not okay with it.


----------



## AmandaRose (Dec 16, 2021)

appleburger said:


> I'm aware of the function of a forum.  That doesn't detract from the fact that the conversations ignorance leads to in this scenario are genuinely dangerous.  This isn't a video game, guys.
> 
> "It's a forum tho" is *not* a get out of jail free card from all conversation.  Hate speech would fall into the category of "take this elsewhere please" as well.  Thankfully we all at least don't have to deal with that on this site.
> 
> ...


For the most part I don't actually disagree with you but the one thing you are missing in regards to Alex unlike others on the site is he is actually asking questions and wanting to learn. If someone is asking questions then we should be answering them not attacking the person for asking it. With covid there is people who are just never gonna change their minds and their are others that potentially could if people actually answer them politely and respectively.


----------



## smilodon (Dec 16, 2021)

Yes! Finally another vaccine thread! Living rent free into the head of everyone as usual.


----------



## appleburger (Dec 16, 2021)

AmandaRose said:


> For the most part I don't actually disagree with you but the one thing you are missing in regards to Alex unlike others on the site is he is actually asking questions and wanting to learn. If someone is asking questions then we should be answering them not attacking the person for asking it. With covid there is people who are just never gonna change their minds and their are others that potentially could if people actually answer them politely and respectively.


I'll throw you a bone - I *am *being an asshole at this point.  I can own that.

But to be honest, considering we live in the internet age, I just find it incredibly embarrassing that people want to argue from a standpoint of ignorance, where I can tell they haven't googled it.

I'm on board with discussion around questions.  I'm absolutely not on board with somebody actually trying to *argue* with those who've read how this stuff works with complete ignorance.  Alex's questions show a fundamental misunderstanding of how/why vaccines work.


----------



## AmandaRose (Dec 16, 2021)

appleburger said:


> I'll throw you a bone - I *am *being an asshole at this point.  I can own that.
> 
> But to be honest, considering we live in the internet age, I just find it incredibly embarrassing that people want to argue from a standpoint of ignorance, where I can tell they haven't googled it.
> 
> I'm on board with discussion around questions.  I'm absolutely not on board with somebody actually trying to *argue* with those who've read how this stuff works with complete ignorance.  Alex's questions show a fundamental misunderstanding of how/why vaccines work.


So again that is my point if someone doesn't understand something do we 

A) Be an Arsehole to them? or

B) Educate them? 

For me I will always go for the second choice there. 

We also have to understand that for many people here English is not their first language (myself included) so they may not always phrase things rightly and what may seem like an innocent question to them actually reads wrong.


----------



## appleburger (Dec 16, 2021)

AmandaRose said:


> So again that is my point if someone doesn't understand something do we
> 
> A) Be an Arsehole to them? or
> 
> ...


Why not both? 

No, you're right.  I'm not taking the high road by being a dick.  I've just gotten tired of asking the same core 5 people on GBAtemp to please google how vaccines and viruses work.  A select few have been posting the same ignorant nonsense on the vaccination threads, and I eventually caved and started calling them all fucktards.  

And to be honest, I shouldn't be wasting my time arguing with randoms on a video game site about this.  It's a waste of time, and I'm frankly embarrassed that I participated at this point lol.  I should take my own advice on go on Science forums if I really want some productive conversation on this topic.

And I'd like to point out that the vast majority of people on GBAtemp aren't bothering with this and know better.


----------



## JaapDaniels (Dec 16, 2021)

Alexander1970 said:


> And for the "Logical" Part of the Question please ?


simple put, vaccins are not like meds, it's more like vitamins. it boosts your immune system for a short range of virussus. it's hard to say how much is needed, since there's no long term expossure so how the hell other than watch and learn will they?
have you ever had a car repair seen where they said just the battery seems death, but afterwards there seemed to be a starter motor problem or the dynamo was also broken...
i bet you don't trust such a repair shop either?
it's not perfect these shots... problem with a virus is it mutates about every time it meets a new host slightly, mostly not really changing anything, but it might mean more spikes wich means the vaccine only counters partly of attaching system, sometimes it changes a bit of the function.
if it's the function vaccin is working as long as it's still in memmory to your immune system (yes it will fade out to be effective at some point) if the virus is out of your area it's not so much a problem if the vaccin fades, but since it's doing a half job now for the omnicrom has a spike change... that means it's getting hard to forecast needs of vaccination.
what i don't understand though is that there were made promises in the first place, no one can predict future that great.
it was better to just call it like it is, each vaccin is just a temporary booster, and only time will tell if it needs to be redesigned or when a new booster is needed to get death rates (not only for this virus but because the treatment takes a toll on the whole medical and wellbeing industry.
here cancer patient are already waiting longer for thier treatment for there's not enough staff and supplies to deal with thier sickness.
some people need transplants, but thier transplant can't be done for there's a too high risk on infections in the hospitals.
saying we just need to accept it to be the new normal won't fix anything, and with the stresslevels as of now in hospitals good luck attracting new staff members.


----------



## appleburger (Dec 16, 2021)

JaapDaniels said:


> simple put, vaccins are not like meds, it's more like vitamins. it boosts your immune system for a short range of virussus. it's hard to say how much is needed, since there's no long term expossure so how the hell other than watch and learn will they?
> have you ever had a car repair seen where they said just the battery seems death, bu afterwards there seemed to be a starter motor problem or the dynamo was also broken...
> i bet you don't trust such a repair shop either?
> it's not perfect these shots problem with a virus is it mutates about every time it meets a new host slightly, mostly not really changing anything, but it might mean more spikes wich means the vaccine only counters partly of itattaching system, sometimes it changes a bit of the function.
> ...


Ah, somebody who's read before.  You're like an angel lol


----------



## AmandaRose (Dec 16, 2021)

JaapDaniels said:


> simple put, vaccins are not like meds, it's more like vitamins. it boosts your immune system for a short range of virussus. it's hard to say how much is needed, since there's no long term expossure so how the hell other than watch and learn will they?
> have you ever had a car repair seen where they said just the battery seems death, but afterwards there seemed to be a starter motor problem or the dynamo was also broken...
> i bet you don't trust such a repair shop either?
> it's not perfect these shots problem with a virus is it mutates about every time it meets a new host slightly, mostly not really changing anything, but it might mean more spikes wich means the vaccine only counters partly of attaching system, sometimes it changes a bit of the function.
> ...


And this is a perfect example of what I was talking about. It answers Alexanders questions in a polite and Educational way without being condescending.


----------



## JaapDaniels (Dec 16, 2021)

AmandaRose said:


> And this is a perfect example of what I was talking about. It answers Alexanders questions in a polite and Educational way without being condescending.


i try to, but i can't keep up with the destructive work god's doing to this earth. or is it only effecting mankind?


----------



## DKB (Dec 16, 2021)

He's going to turn into a Resident Evil monster.


----------



## appleburger (Dec 16, 2021)

AmandaRose said:


> And this is a perfect example of what I was talking about. It answers Alexanders questions in a polite and Educational way without being condescending.


Eh, Alex's comment wasn't without it's own condescending  attitude.  He ain't getting off that easy.  
I'll still concede that I need to chill, but it wasn't completely unprovoked.  Some of y'all are asking for it 
(Sorry Alex, I'm sure you're a nice dude and we'd be buddies)


----------



## D34DL1N3R (Dec 16, 2021)

AmandaRose said:


> So again that is my point if someone doesn't understand something do we
> 
> A) Be an Arsehole to them? or
> 
> ...



No, you do not always go for the second. Past experience shows this, and your posts in this topic are also showing this. You're being hypocritical and kinda being a jerk to someone over their 100% legit opinions and statements.


----------



## JaapDaniels (Dec 16, 2021)

DKB said:


> He's going to turn into a Resident Evil monster.


depends on what people you're talking about, getting 10 shots might have unexpected side effects what might kill one, big booh for he frauded the system, really he deserves to in my book.
if you mean like in the resident evil serie? well that would not be one man but about 40% of mankind (just a guess, 40% is a guess to what percent of the world is still unvacced (because of missinformation).
just like in resident evil every one can get the virus, just some choose to protect themselves better.
everyone not protected is a direct threat to thier enviroment.
good choice of game in comparing by the way.


----------



## The Catboy (Dec 17, 2021)

Alexander1970 said:


> First this Thread sounds funny,but....
> 
> Austria is still on the "Broken Record" with that "Vaccinate Thing"...
> 
> ...


Vaccines still work and all evidence points to them having a history of working.


----------



## weatMod (Dec 17, 2021)

appleburger said:


> Try Googling how vaccines work first before making stupid-ass assumptions like this.  I'd love to sit you in a room of doctors making these same statements and watching you squirm.
> 
> Variants for an airborne virus will require new vaccinations.  This particular virus spreads very quickly, making it more deadly, since it reaches people more efficiently than any other virus, currently.  Vaccinations are *proven *to be effective in preventing the spread, which is the best strategy at mitigating COVID we currently have.  Wearing masks works, too.
> 
> ...


this post 
 brought to you by Phizer


----------



## Deleted member 568892 (Dec 17, 2021)

What the fuck was I thinking when I made this shit thread?


----------



## subcon959 (Dec 17, 2021)

Mike_Hunt said:


> What the fuck was I thinking when I made this shit thread?


I though it was interesting and responded sincerely.


----------



## ZeroFX (Dec 17, 2021)

Photo of him after all those shots.


----------



## Deleted member 568892 (Dec 18, 2021)

subcon959 said:


> I though it was interesting and responded sincerely.


My point is the replies have turned it into yet another fucking shit vaccine thread.


----------



## Immortallix (Dec 18, 2021)

Man must've had quite the coom


----------



## Deleted member 568892 (Dec 18, 2021)

subcon959 said:


> This was inevitable. I was only asked for photo ID on 1 occasion when I went for my shots, the other 2 times they only asked for a reference number and my date of birth. I wouldn't be surprised if it's happening in other countries and they just don't know yet.


I would do this if someone offered me the money people are apparently bribing doctors with. I could afford lots of happy endings.


----------



## subcon959 (Dec 18, 2021)

Mike_Hunt said:


> I would do this if someone offered me the money people are apparently bribing doctors with. I could afford lots of happy endings.


I'm not so sure that someone who gets 10 shots in succession will necessarily have a happy ending.


----------



## Jayro (Dec 18, 2021)

The vaccine works. Just like the Flu shot works. You can still get the virus, but it lessens the blow to your body and you'll have a significant percentage higher survival rate. It's going to be a 6-month thing most-likely. Get used to it. This is the new normal.


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Dec 18, 2021)

I don't even know what to say. Just when I think we've seen the limits of human stupidity, people have to go and set a new bar.
Note I'm referring to the people willing to go to such lengths to pretend they got vaccinated and risk everyone else's health that they come in contact with. Not the guy who was obviously in desperate need of money.


----------



## BitMasterPlus (Dec 21, 2021)

So the man was pretty much just, "Vaccine my butthole harder daddy~"?


----------



## AsPika2219 (Jan 18, 2022)

Wow....  10 doses vaccines?  Too much strong as SUPERMAN ever!!!!


----------



## Deleted member 568892 (Jan 18, 2022)

ZeroFX said:


> Photo of him after all those shots.


Photo of him getting all those shots.


----------



## tuopretwer (Feb 6, 2022)

both funny and scary at the same time


----------

